# Foster Kitty Vegas



## Tiliqua (Jan 22, 2013)

After reading the thread about the depressed Petsmart kitty I decided to post about Vegas, my newest foster.

Vegas came on Dec 23rd and he was AGGRESSIVE. He had been a stray, picked up, in a pet store for a while, found a home and then was fed poor quality dry food and developed a blockage. The family didn't want to pay the vet bills and back to the rescue he went.... after being in pain and at the vet's then finding himself back in a pet store cage he became very aggressive, defensive and angry. He was biting and scratching volunteers and people were scared to work with him. He really needed to get out of the cage but foster homes were hesitant because of the biting. He was aggressive with other cats as well and needs special urinary food.

I agreed to give him a chance, I have a spare room so I figured even if he stays there for a few weeks / months and destresses it is much better than being in a cage. 

He came on Dec. 23rd and was in the room with food, water, litter all alone for 24 hours. I visited a couple times and he seemed sweet and friendly (but we had to wrap him in a blanket to get him in the kitty carrier so I was still wary). After 24 hours one of my cats, Aries slipped in and I figured I'd see how they react and was ready to get Aries out of there. They sniffed and greeted, no issues no aggression. Vegas wanted to get out of the room so I figured I'd let him check the house out quickly and see how it went (I know how to do the usual introductions - this isn't recommending skipping that, but I find foster cats are used to lots of other cats as are my kitties so I can usually speed up the process).

He hasn't been shut in the room since then. He met the other 5 cats, no issues, checked out the house and would roll onto his back and purr all the time. In the couple weeks he has been here he has shown zero aggression, plays with the other cats happily, lets me trim his nails, and the boyfriend is picking him up and carrying him around the house (he wasn't ok with more than a very short time being picked up at first). He is a sweet, easy going cat that loves to purr and follow me around the house if I'm doing chores - and I was expecting the most difficult foster yet.

The place I work with had him listed as a 'single cat household' kind of kitty with no young kids or dogs either. My friend brought her 3 and 7 year old kids (they are good with cats) and they played with him, no issues. I had my family over and they brought their 4 dogs over - only my two boys and Vegas didn't find somewhere else to be. Vegas ignored the dogs and claimed his favorite couch seat, despite all the noise and new animals. He is really an incredible, easy going, sweet boy - I'm so glad I gave him a chance!

Here is a couple pics of Vegas. He has claimed the sheepskin blanket on the couch as his own, and prefers it fashioned in a fort. 



It is sad but most cats in shelters / cages are super stressed and what they act like is no indication of what they are really like. I only agreed to take Vegas if one of the other fosters got adopted but she was terrified at the adoption event - I had to show her new family pictures and videos from my phone to prove that she was friendly and playful, rather than the balled up, terrified little kitty they were looking at.


----------



## Heather72754 (Nov 1, 2013)

Vegas is beautiful! I agree that it's so hard to tell what a cat is like at a shelter. It's just such a bad situation that only the most bomb-proof cats can appear at anywhere near their best, and because of that I think a lot of sweet cats like Vegas (and your super stressed little foster) get passed over.


----------



## katrina89 (Jul 30, 2013)

Oo I'm so glad you took him in..... he looks so happy

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Tiliqua, Good for you for giving Vegas a chance! So many cats just need a chance to de-compress...I wish more people realized this...
Thanks to your help, Vegas may yet find his Special person!! :thumbup:


----------



## Mochas Mommy (Dec 9, 2013)

Vegas is sure living up to his name...lucky cat to have found you! 
If he needs a poster to help out when he has to be returned to the horrible cage/shelter, let me know. All I need is a good photo and some fabulous adjectives to describe his personality! Marcia is great at write-ups....and we could plaster it on a poster. Pretty soon, we will have side jobs finding kitty homes! But Vegas is too cute to not get a Forever Home!


----------



## rural-cat (Dec 6, 2013)

poor sweet vegas! he must have been so scared and stressed with all he went through. no wonder he reacted in an aggressive, defensive, and angry way. you've given him a much better chance to find a good furever home.

aries is your cat that has gone with you to visit the retirement home, right? it doesn't surprise me that vegas would feel comfortable with aries.


----------



## Tiliqua (Jan 22, 2013)

Thanks all. I think Vegas should have an easier time finding a home than my other current foster, Kylin. The place I foster with does all of the advertising although I supply photos, videos and help with the descriptions. 

Hopefully one will find a forever home soon because I don't want to go over 6 cats and a cat just came in that was abuse with some pretty severe issues - I'd love to take her in, so far I've had good success with the difficult kitties and this one would be so great to help.



rural-cat said:


> aries is your cat that has gone with you to visit the retirement home, right? it doesn't surprise me that vegas would feel comfortable with aries.


Yes, Aries is the boy that comes on visits to the retirement home.  I have 4 cats and all of them are wonderful with other kitties, so they make fostering easy. 

I was told Vegas would ignore or attack the other cats... but he LOVES chasing them up and down the stairs and playing with the laser toy with them. Gia keeps trying to give him baths and he isn't really sure about that but he lets her snuggle into him.


----------



## MyBabiesDaddy (Jan 1, 2013)

Tiliqua,god bless you for giving Vegas a chance.

I volunteer at a municipal animal control facility where many of the cats are in cages . The workers will often refer to some of the cats as "nasty" and will treat them accordingly. It's usually the feral cats who have been locked in a cage for many months, often since kittenhood. Once or twice a day they get scruffed and shoved into a new cage, or force fed some meds. Imagine how they must feel. Until my girlfriend and I volunteered there a few months ago, that's the only human interaction they had. Scruffing and fear. Nevertheless, some of them still allow us to pet them (albeit with fear at first). They're so brave that it melts my heart. Even with the horrible handling, they still want love. I hope to take a few home with me if I get a new place with an extra room, where I plan on just giving them the gentle love that they need and I think their true nature will emerge. It's really sad that no one will get to see it in them because of the environment that they're in. 

Thanks for helping Vegas and I hope he gets a great furever home


----------



## emilyatl (Sep 9, 2013)

Oh, he's a handsome boy! He looks a lot like my vet's house kitty, Chunk (same coloring and markings). He looks very loving and happy. I think fostering is so great for cats and potential adopters. It's really hard to get a good idea of a cat's personality in a stressful shelter. Seeing them in a home where they're comfortable is so much better!


----------



## Bill the Cat Guy (Dec 25, 2013)

I'm glad that worked out for both of you. He probably wouldn't have been adopted by anyone else.


----------



## Tiliqua (Jan 22, 2013)

Bill the Cat Guy said:


> I'm glad that worked out for both of you. He probably wouldn't have been adopted by anyone else.


Thanks - he isn't adopted though, he's still up for grabs to anyone in the Edmonton area! He's just staying here until that lucky person comes along.  I've already foster failed on two special kitties so I can't keep any more permanently.

Fostering is really rewarding - you get to see cats go from their worst to become playful, confident, goofy cats. 

If anyone is looking to adopt - please don't let their personality in a store or shelter put you off giving them a chance. They really aren't themselves; once they have a home, some love and a place that they feel they belong they are usually very different kitties!


----------



## Heather72754 (Nov 1, 2013)

I have to totally agree on that - my Mystique who I adopted in October was SO scared when we went to Pet Smart to see her, she was just pushed as far back in the cage as she could get and jumping at every sound. But when we sat quietly near her for a little bit, she did allow us to pat her. And I just felt a real connection with her, but then again I'm a cat person and I didn't expect a scared cat to be all over me and relaxed and happy. She and I eventually blinked eyes, which was amazing and usually wouldn't happen in this setting. She is a little imp now, and has such an engaging personality and an adorable little chirp as well when she wants attention. She showed us none of that at the shelter.


----------



## Kneazles (Nov 18, 2013)

When I read the title I thought Foster Kitty Vegas was the title of a new reality show. :crazy

It is so nice to see how well he is doing!


----------



## Tiliqua (Jan 22, 2013)

Mochas Mommy said:


> Vegas is sure living up to his name...lucky cat to have found you!
> If he needs a poster to help out when he has to be returned to the horrible cage/shelter, let me know. All I need is a good photo and some fabulous adjectives to describe his personality! Marcia is great at write-ups....and we could plaster it on a poster. Pretty soon, we will have side jobs finding kitty homes! But Vegas is too cute to not get a Forever Home!


Hmmm - Mochas Mommy, I'm thinking of doing posters for my foster kitties to put up at a local pet store. I might actually get your help if you don't mind... the local pet store that I like has been wonderful about helping with donations for the rescue and we are looking into starting adoption events with them - I'm really excited. The owner said that she would be happy to display posters of any of my foster kitties, so that might be a really good advertising option!


----------



## Mochas Mommy (Dec 9, 2013)

No problem, Tiliqua. I would be honoured to make posters to help your kitties find a forever home.


----------



## Tiliqua (Jan 22, 2013)

Mr. Vegas got a forever home today!! A lady and her daughter came to meet him and took him home - seems like a wonderful home for him. I'll miss him beating up Orion, he was a wonderful playmate for him, but I'm so happy that he found a great home. He has a kitty friend and two dogs and the family seemed really great. :jump


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Tiliqua, YAY!! Happy Dance for Mr. Vegas!!:-D:-D:-D:-D


----------



## Tiliqua (Jan 22, 2013)

Please cross your fingers for Ms. Kylin - she has someone coming to meet her at 4 pm today, but she doesn't show nearly as well as Vegas. She is very shy until she is comfortable around you. The guy coming to see her has an all black cat and understands that she is shy... but he's looking at several cats. I really hope he picks her!!

I could be down to 4 cats. :shock: But there is a bonded pair that have been in the pet store cage for 11 months, so they would come into foster care if Kylin goes. There is also a cat with behavioral issues that will need foster care, so I'll be back up to my quota shortly!


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

All paws crossed for Ms. Kylin! Hope he sees her inner spirit!
That's sad about the bonded pair that have been there for 11 months, poor cats, they need a break...:'(


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Any news about Ms. Kylin....?


----------



## Tiliqua (Jan 22, 2013)

7cats2dogs said:


> Any news about Ms. Kylin....?


She was very shy but I closed the doors to the basement and all the upstairs rooms so she was seen. The guy was extremely understanding about shy kitties and talked to her and got close to her but was respectful of the fact that she didn't want to be touched by anyone but me. He was going to see another kitty and pick either Kylin or kitty #2 - I haven't heard anything but I'm REALLY hoping he picks Kylin because he was so understanding and nice. She's all black and very timid and so she won't be an easy kitty to place.

Of course, once the stranger was gone Ms. Kylin was purring and all over me looking for snuggles... she's such an attention suck when she feels safe!

I had videos on my phone of her purring and rolling around on my lap and playing with the other cats, so at least he saw that she is a normal, playful, affectionate cat once she is used to people. I'm really, really hoping for her! Plus, I'd like to take those two bonded kitties in. Although if Kylin doesn't go there will be lots of single cats that really need foster care, so filling Vegas' spot won't be difficult!


----------



## Tiliqua (Jan 22, 2013)

That guy didn't take Kylin, but someone else is coming to see her tonight... fingers crossed!

Next foster comes tomorrow - poor guy just got his tail amputated and needs a place to stay while it heals. He should only be here a couple weeks. If Kylin gets adopted I'll also take the two who have been in the pet store for 11 months - apparently one of them is very playful so he can wrestle with Orion and tire him out!


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

I hope it turns out to be a good match for Kylin! All paws crossed!! Let us know!


----------



## Tiliqua (Jan 22, 2013)

Kylin got adopted! Happy dance!!

The husband and wife have a quiet house with a 9 year old cat that needs a friend and playmate. They were wonderful - stayed for over an hour to allow Kylin to sniff them and slowly get used to them. She allowed the wife to stroke her but was still painfully shy. The couple had agreed that they would think about it overnight (as they were deciding between two cats), but the wife said she connected more with Kylin. She called back today and said that she couldn't stop thinking about her and so now Kylin is on her way to a perfect forever home!!! 

I'm so happy - Kylin had been here a while because she is so timid and all black, but it seems like the wait was worth it for her.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Tiliqua, 
YAY!! Happy, Happy Dance for Kylin and you AND her new furever home!!
:thumbup:


----------



## Tiliqua (Jan 22, 2013)

I was going to post something about the place seeming empty with only 4 cats... but that lasted about 3 hours. I'm back to 6! I might start just a general fosters thread and show pics of the two new ones.


----------

